# Dog-proof soccer ball?



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Any recommendations on a soccer or basketball type ball that will survive a dog whose main mission in life is to puncture balls seconds after making contact?

I'm looking for something I can kick around the yard for the dogs to chase, will not get lost in the field in the long grass, and big and light enough to stay on top of the snow. I've tried cheap vinyl balls, more expensive sewn volleyballs, and a larger soccer ball that I didn't think Keeta would be able to grab with her mouth and thus puncture - but did in no time. She does it on purpose, she likes them soft so she can pick them up, but I want them round and hard so that they can be kicked around! (I want to have some fun too!







)

Out of ideas at this point . . .


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi just got this one last weekend: http://www.planetdog.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=15110000

It is not a full size ball but it is also not inflatable, it is rubber. He LOVES it. He carries it with him everywhere. We have visited several fields and I have made goals with it so I can vouch for the fun factor.


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

I wish I could remember the name of this darn ball but you see horses using them. They are also made for dogs. They come in different sizes, are rubber & round, with a handle. Myrika's teeth go in but it doesn't pop the ball...sometimes she has to use her paw to pop the ball off of her tooth. She kicks this ball's butt and I boot it around with my foot all the time. She LOVES it!

I'll look around to see if I can find a link or photo.

My hubby is brilliant! It's called a Jolly Ball. Link to just one place to get them. An online search for Jolly Ball will bring up a ton of retailers.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The horse ball is a Jolly Ball. It has a handle though so it's a little harder to kick. It does hold up well and is bright and easy to find in the snow.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

We used to have the Jolly Ball, but my dogs chew off the handle and then eat the ball itself. So, no more Jolly Balls for my gang.
I am going to get a couple of the Planet Dog soccer balls and see how they hold up.


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

I just found a jolly ball at my local pet store, it does not have a handle.

It's been six weeks and it has stood up to my ball crazy girl.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto's sire had a jolly ball without a handle, it had a hole that was muzzle sized. Other than that, I don't have much useful to add to this post, just wanted to







about how you put her mission in life. Luther was the same way! I miss the neighbors with 5 boys (and their friends) who used to Oppps, Mom, we need a new ball, it went in Jenn's yard and Luther popped it - we used to get a free basketball or football at least once a month.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I forgot about the Jolly Balls! I've seen pics of people's dogs with them, sounds promising, thanks! 

I did a google search and you can get the balls without the handles for dogs, I'll look for one of those. 

Ruth, those Orbee-Tuff balls don't get shredded? They look a bit small, though.


----------

